# Anyone else seeing transcoding issues on locally inserted ads?



## wombat94 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all... I got my Stream last Friday and I am loving it for use of the iPad as a second screen in the home gym, on Sunday I had the Eagles game on the iPad and the Phillies game on the big screen... though with the results of those two games, it would have been better the other way around.

Anyway... I've noticed something interesting happening when streaming content... either already recorded or "live" streaming.

When commercials are being run on a cable channel (my example is Iron Chef America on Food Network), there are some commercials that are national and transmitted with the programming and some that are inserted locally by the cable company.

The local commercials almost always are coming up with grayed out picture, severe pixelation or total garbage on the screen of the iPad... audio continues without interruption and is fine in the background. Once the national signal takes back over the picture returns with no problems... whether it is another national advertisement or the program returning from the commercial break.

These locally inserted ads are the same sort of ones that used to cause a problem for VideoReDo's processing (though VRD was fixed at least two years ago from my recollection and handles these fine now).

I don't really mind it that much... since it is limited to commercials, but was just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this.

I have FiOS as my video provider... in the Philadelphia market.

Ted


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's funny we run into this problem in VideoReDo all the time. The problem is that the local ads have a different resolution, frame rate, or even audio sampling rate. Playback devices can usually handle the transition no problem, but when you're recoding you have to setup things like resizers, frame rate converters, etc... That aren't that easy to adjust on the fly. It would appear TiVo has a similar issue with their recoder. Luckily they're commercials, so who cares. 

Dan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You watch commercials?

(seriously, if you can communicate this info to TiVo, do it&#8230


----------

